# Riding for other people?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

in this economy many people aren't willing to pay for exercise rides and without solid training credentials (shows, trained under well known trainers, a college degree, and / or clientele and an existing business) it can be very hard. you can offer something very affordable like $10 or $15 a ride for a 30 - 45 min ride for people who want their horses exercised during the week if they work and so on - but be sure that you are clear on what you are offering and what they are expecting so that everyone is on the same page.

if you are looking for more saddle time, try volunteering at a rescue - i know we are always looking for capable riders to help put more miles on horses and start greenies and work with nervous ones to make them more adoptable, and will often let people ride a trained horse as a thank you.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd have to agree with the comment above. Maybe advertise as a groom? Learn to braid, bathe, lunge, work out, etc! You could probably make some decent money!


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

When I first started out riding for people, I was a reg. at the ranch so the fellow boarders just came up to me and asked me to ride for them, I didnt really feel the need to be paid. Do you think it would be wise of me to start off riding for free, getting to know the people, and maybe after a year or so I could start charging for my time ? I'm honestly willing to spend my time in the saddle for free, although I'm not really sure how to approach this situation as I said.

When you said to be clear on what I am offering.. how exactly would I be able to do that? Do I just say $10/$15 for a 45 minute ride plus getting the horse ready + untacked?

And yes - thats sort of the direction I'm going. Unfortunately, the "grand prix" barn of my area is about 20 miles away so it would not be possible for me to go there  But I will be learning all those skills eventually! 

And the volunteering idea is great! I never knew they might be looking for people to ride.. I would LOVE to do that, esp. because I could get volunteer hours for school! Thanks!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

keep in mind if you were doing it for free, then started to charge, would you upset people? disappoint people? lose time for riding for yourself? why should people pay for something that they were getting for free?

volunteering is good and you get stuff to put on a resume / college apps, and so on, and experience working with all sorts of horses. it's also a potential way to meet people who adopt horses who still want your help and perhaps you can help them if the horse is adopted locally.

as far as be clear - don't claim to be a trainer w/o credentials, if you are exercising, make sure it's clear if it is riding and/or longing, or only riding, or riding only in the ring, ring and trails, jumping x times a week, and so on.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I probably wouldnt charge THOSE particular people but charge new clients later on. Would that be viable to do or not so much?


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you're looking for more experience and to get your name out there its never a bad thing to help someone out with a horse free of charge when you're starting out. Recently I started riding horses for a girl at the farm I board at because she didn't have the time or money to hire someone and it progressed to me training her horses for sale. When they sell I get half the profit, you never know where something can get you. All experience is good imo particularily if you're looking to further you're riding its important to change your mounts and learn to ride all kinds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

As far as getting riding time and experience, ESPECIALLY at your age, it's best to go by word of mouth. I have met SO many horse people, and have been asked to ride more horses than I could ever ride- even if I didn't work full time!! Now, I don't ask for any money in riding, in fact relieved just not to be PAYING to ride! 

As far as jobs in riding goes, yes, they DO exist, but you usually find out about them at the most unexpected times, and they can be demanding-can be a lot of pressure, and can demand to travel far from home for long chunks of time. Basically, a lot of them just would not be right for you yet. I have a friend who got hired to condition endurance horses, he was recruited at a competitive trail ride, by talking to the right people. I know people who have gone out west and worked at ranches, as well. 

Anyway--the volunteer idea is a good one! You're still young, many possibilities ahead


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

i started riding for people when i was spotted at a final at a show maybe you could get a loan of a horse that is pretty decent at jumping or whatever u want too do and get out there ask the judge to mention something you never no who might be watching you!!!

place some ads get some results from horses that YOU have trained and go from there get on a sj yard as a groom or whatver 
best of luck and keep us all updated!!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

I trained my horse completely, he's now got a sliding stop, fast roll-back and is starting to increase the speed of his spin. He can be ridden without a halter or bit, bare-back, english or western. I believe that if you have the talent and you stick with it you can do it =) I recently got told by a trainer I know I should be training horses, I also intend to go to an Art College in my area haha! I don't know what your situation is at your barn, but I myself will be talking to my BO about the two year olds she has on her property that aren't trained and see if she would let me use one as a project, to see if I have what it takes to train a young colt the basics (like what trainers do in those three day breaking competitions) Ask around, i've also ridden for friends, helped them when they have needed it. I've never charged though, but I did joke about it once. I just like helping the horse =) I think if you start to charge you should wait till you have plenty of experience, so that people feel like they are truly putting their money to good use, if you understand what I mean? I wish you luck! Talk to your own trainer, ask her how she got into it, if she knows people you can study under, if you could even study under her.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

One hot fuzz - I currently dont have a trainer, although If I got a horse, I would get my mom to train me instead. 

Anyways - I think I'm going to post an ad on a few sites simply stating that if there are any horses that need additional exercise yet the owner doesn't have the money to pay someone to do so, I'll gladly do it for free! Hopefully I get some answers!


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

victorialicious7 said:


> One hot fuzz - I currently dont have a trainer, although If I got a horse, I would get my mom to train me instead.
> 
> Anyways - I think I'm going to post an ad on a few sites simply stating that if there are any horses that need additional exercise yet the owner doesn't have the money to pay someone to do so, I'll gladly do it for free! Hopefully I get some answers!


 

sorry if you have already said whereabouts do you live?


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont give out my exact state but on the mid east coast, so not quite NJ or NY. Lower than that.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

just curious - does anyone else have any other ideas? I posted an ad on craigslist and got an offer to ride a trail horse who is not being ridden at the moment and spoke to the owner, even emailed him back asking to set up a time, but not reply yet. It might be my email or just him. Also, I still havent got a response back from my local horse rescue either :/ Anyone have any other ideas / where else I can post my job offering? I'm thinking of going to tractor supply and putting something up there!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

have you posted it up at your barn? Do that, even if people know you like to ride already, new people coming in might not. I'd post at tack stores too.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

No I have not. I will actually do that when I go volunteer on friday - thanks for reminding me! There are 2 barns, private and school barn, plus a tack store on the premises so I have to be sure to put that up! Thanks for reminding me, I can't believe I haven't done that yet.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

victorialicious7 said:


> No I have not. I will actually do that when I go volunteer on friday - thanks for reminding me! There are 2 barns, private and school barn, plus a tack store on the premises so I have to be sure to put that up! Thanks for reminding me, I can't believe I haven't done that yet.


No worries. Have you done horsetopia.com yet? That's a good place as well.

Just to ad to this. When you do get someone interested please please please make sure to do up a very detailed contract stating that the person may not sue in the event that the horse becomes injured, killed or maimed and you will not sure in the event you are injured, killed, maimed. Or something like that, the last thing you want is to have an accident and suddenly you've got an angry horse owner suing your parents. And everyone who you work for must sign a contract. doesn't matter if they are a friend or you feel like you can trust them, they MUST sign before you get on that horse, or else you're family could be sued. Just a word of caution =) I know there is a place on this forum to talk about that kind of stuff, i'm sure they could help you write it.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

You can place ads on there? I'm not sure it would be as successful as all of the other methods, though. I try to stick to local things to ensure that they stay local, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't hire just anyone to ride my horse.

Is there any way that your trainer can refer you to people? 

No one just decides one day to be a trainer and gets clients of the bat, you have to work up to it. I started mucking stalls at a farm and gradually I was allowed to ride a horse there, then it turned into excersizing horses as being a job.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hot Fuzz - Yes! I've actually been thinking about that exact thing in the back of my head. I would always take precation just because I know that every little thing gone wrong can result in me or my parents being sued so dont worry, I've been thinking about that if I get any offers!

Eliz - As I said before, I don't really have a trainer right now but I will probably contact one of my old trainers about it just so she knows that I'm looking. And yes, I basically did the same thing and I would have advanced MUCH MUCH further if I hadn't moved, and I was doing this at a super young age too (under 10!) so I have a lot of hope for myself. And of course I'm not a trainer yet, but I'd like to start working my way up and this is how I am advancing


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

You may have to start again at another barn 
Or maybe you can lesson? Like trade work for lessons or for a lease or half lease?


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

No, I've completely stopped taking lessons for the mere fact that I could not advance so I was tired of doing the same routine over and over again. Plus, once I get my own horse in the next year or so I hope, my mom will be training me. And I already considered doing it for lessons - I'm already waiting for a response from another barn about that, but I also wouldn't lease


----------

